# Mosquito Lagoon Seminar and Fishing Report



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey John, I think I saw you at Bio Lab on Saturday afternoon while loading the boat. Sorry for interrupting your class but looks like everyone was learning a lot.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If trees could talk.... I was camping up on the withalocohee river over the weekend and spent several hours laying in a hammock staring up at the massive canopy of 100 year old trees. If you can't appreciate trees you have no spirit!


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

my feeling is they can talk. we just have no idea how to listen to them, much less interpret what they have to say


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love trees they are majestic and stately. I have hundreds in my yard. But they dont talk, their a plant, no brain. My dog can talk, whine and bark and obey commands i give her. But i can't carry on a conversation with her


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> I love trees they are majestic and stately. I have hundreds in my yard. But they dont talk, their a plant, no brain. My dog can talk, whine and bark and obey commands i give her. But i can't carry on a conversation with her


Actually, if you read John's longer essay on this subject, you'll see a reference to a Yale Ph.D. dissertation by Suzanne Simard. She now teaches at the University of British Columbia. Her dissertation and subsequent work provides evidence of trees communicating with each other and surrounding plant life. Here's a link to an article about her dissertation. https://e360.yale.edu/features/exploring_how_and_why_trees_talk_to_each_other

Also Peter Wohlleben, a German forest scientist, who has studied trees all his adult life published a book called: _The Hidden Life of Trees: What They Feel, How They Communicate_ in 2016. It has sold more than 800,000 copies in Germany alone and has been on best seller lists in many other countries including the U.S.. Here's a link to an article about it: 
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/the-whispering-trees-180968084/


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Flats Broke said:


> Actually, if you read John's longer essay on this subject, you'll see a reference to a Yale Ph.D. dissertation by Suzanne Simard. She now teaches at the University of British Columbia. Her dissertation and subsequent work provides evidence of trees communicating with each other and surrounding plant life. Here's a link to an article about her dissertation. https://e360.yale.edu/features/exploring_how_and_why_trees_talk_to_each_other
> 
> Also Peter Wohlleben, a German forest scientist, who has studied trees all his adult life published a book called: _The Hidden Life of Trees: What They Feel, How They Communicate_ in 2016. It has sold more than 800,000 copies in Germany alone and has been on best seller lists in many other countries including the U.S.. Here's a link to an article about it:
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/the-whispering-trees-180968084/[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

could it be that we don't know how to hear them?

just a thought


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Or maybe we are all part of a universal consciousness, from the smallest prokaryotic cells to giant live oaks. Hell, I don't know. I just like to chase fish around.


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

there is a universal consciousness. i'm not sure how much of a part of it we are...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Uh oh, as a forester I ordered the murder of millions. To now know they were maybe talking about me, I won't be able to sleep at night.....


----------

